# My modest, but fun MAC collection :-)



## catNloco2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Let's begin with brushes because they definitely make the makeup.  For sure.







Move to...the eyes.  Paint Pots!
















Lipglosses!






Blushes











My favorites: MSF's and Beauty Powders 






Shadows and More:


























Thanks for looking!


----------



## mizzbeba (Apr 6, 2009)

Fun indeed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 6, 2009)

You got a nice collection there!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2009)

I love your collection!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 7, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 8, 2009)

Niiice!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

You have some great items in your collection!!!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 8, 2009)

lovely


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meiseen (Apr 9, 2009)

love your collection


----------



## toshia (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Kalico (Apr 11, 2009)

Your collection is well rounded, cute, and very charming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely fun!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's definitely a fun collection!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 14, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 15, 2009)

Coming along nicely. You have a lot of my fave eyeshadows\!


----------



## aiwoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty good for a modest collection!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 20, 2009)

you have a great collection.....i use to think i had tons of makeup, but that was until i came across specktra and saw everyone else collection..lol


----------



## fintia (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

Tons of MAC must-haves reside in your collection! Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 2, 2009)

Really great collection with lots of must have stuff!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks for sharing


----------



## Soire (May 2, 2009)

Great collection, love the eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## britnicroq (May 2, 2009)

Very nice collection, you have some great colors in there!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 2, 2009)

great collection


----------



## catNloco2 (May 6, 2009)

thanks!  With all the great collections coming out, I'm going to have trouble keeping it at a modest level!  The Style Warriors collection is going to be fantastic


----------



## Tahti (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

I lovee!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------

